# Harrisville State Park to host second annual Haunted Halloween Weekend Oct. 12-13



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Harrisville State Park to host second annual Haunted Halloween Weekend Oct. 12-13*

Contact: Eric Ostrander, 989-724-5126 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
Agency: Natural ResourcesSept. 24, 2013

Harrisville State Park will present its second annual Haunted Halloween Weekend, Saturday and Sunday, Oct. 12-13. Guests are invited to enjoy a frightfully fun outdoor experience, featuring activities for both campers and the public: children's games, a campsite decorating contest, trick-or-treating, a haunted hayride and a spooky haunted trail.








The weekend gets a jump-start on Friday, Oct. 11, at 8 p.m. with spooky tales at the camp host site. On Saturday, children's games take place in the park's day-use area from 2-4 p.m., and trick-or-treating (campers only) will be held from 5-6 p.m. in the campground - so campers are reminded to come in costume. On the Haunted Trail Ride, which runs from 7:30-10 p.m. at the day-use area, get ready to see plenty of spooky, haunting Halloween favorites like ghosts, vampires, witches, zombies and many more.

Sunday activities end with awards at the camp host site starting at 11 a.m. There will be awards for best campsite decoration and sponsor scene winner. All events will take place rain or shine.

Harrisville State Park's Haunted Halloween Weekend offers fun for all ages, so don't miss this great October weekend on the shore of beautiful Lake Huron. The weekend is presented by Mr. Ed's IGA of Harrisville and Ossineke (989-724-6877) and Jack's Garage of Lincoln (989-736-1000).

For more information about Haunted Halloween Weekend, please call Harrisville State Park at 989-724-5126. To participate in the camper activities, reserve a campsite or cabin at Harrisville State Park for the weekend of Oct. 12-13 by phone at 1-800-44-PARKS or online at www.midnrreservations.com. A Recreation Passport is required for all vehicles entering Harrisville State Park.

The Recreation Passport is an easy, affordable way for residents to enjoy and support outdoor recreation opportunities in Michigan. By checking "YES" for the $11 Recreation Passport ($5 for motorcycles) when renewing a license plate through the Secretary of State (by mail, kiosk, online at www.expresssos.com or at branch offices), Michigan motorists get access to state parks, recreation areas, state forest campgrounds, nonmotorized state trailhead parking and state boat launches. In addition, Recreation Passport holders can enjoy real savings at businesses and retailers that participate in the Passport Perks discount program. The Recreation Passport is valid until the next license plate renewal date. Nonresidents can purchase the Recreation Passport ($30.50 annual; $8.40 daily) at any state park or recreation area or through the Michigan e-Store at www.michigan.gov/estore.

Learn more about this creative way of sustaining Michigan's outdoor recreation and natural resources at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport. For information on Passport Perks shopping discounts or how businesses and retailers can enroll in the program, visit www.michigan.gov/passportperks.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

